# Dragon pharma results



## nolan68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just have to say. Started using the sus 350 and I have only had 2 shots, 1 every 4 days and I think it is very strong. Maybe overdosed. Anyway how many of u guys used them, and what was the results like. Very happy w mine so far.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 13, 2011)

nice review


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 13, 2011)

nolan68 said:


> Just have to say. Started using the sus 350 and I have only had 2 shots, 1 every 4 days and I think it is very strong. Maybe overdosed. Anyway how many of u guys used them, and what was the results like. Very happy w mine so far.



it's not overdosed....it's right on.....very strong stuff


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it's not overdosed....it's right on.....very strong stuff


 
^This...... I had a few products tested at a lab and the results were dead on! 

I also had very good results with my 1st cycle with DP! Not only are there products dead on, so are there Reps! Good honest hard working guys!


----------



## nolan68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Make no mistake. I think they're awesome so far. Look forward to another order soon. EK ......GREAT


----------



## millertime (Jun 13, 2011)

dragon ph test is the shit son been on it for 3 week now strenth is out the roof. perma wood too.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for dp test, good shit for sure


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 14, 2011)

Sustanon once every 4 days? 

Why am I the first person to questions this?  If you want to take full advantage of sust, you need to pin EOD at a minimum.  Otherwise you should have just ran enanthate because you aren't getting anything from the short esters.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Sustanon once every 4 days?
> 
> Why am I the first person to questions this?  If you want to take full advantage of sust, you need to pin EOD at a minimum.  Otherwise you should have just ran enanthate because you aren't getting anything from the short esters.



the DP sust350 isn't a true sustanon....as stated on the label it's a "test blend"....containing test c, test e, and test p.....


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 14, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the DP sust350 isn't a true sustanon....as stated on the label it's a "test blend"....containing test c, test e, and test p.....


 


lol guess that answers animalhouses question


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 14, 2011)

Mikebeasley69 said:


> lol guess that answers animalhouses question


 

MMM... NOPE, but guess again.  If it contains Test P, which is short for Test propionate, then we have a short estered test on our hand...  Which needs to be shot EOD at minumum. 

Steroids 101


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 14, 2011)

yes, the amount of prop though is minimal 50mg/ml......even when i was younger and running sust redijects 2x a week was sufficient.....true it's not the best use of the prop, but again the prop is minimal


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> MMM... NOPE, but guess again. If it contains Test P, which is short for Test propionate, then we have a short estered test on our hand... Which needs to be shot EOD at minumum.
> 
> Steroids 101


 
Funny, ain't it?

My question is... HTF does the OP know this sh!t is 'STRONG' after 2 injects? Really???


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 14, 2011)

Which is like I originally said...  You would be better off just running one of the Enanthate or Cypionate.

Whats the mg breakdown of the E&C in this sust350 blend?


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 14, 2011)

what? test blends didnt make you jacked and ripped after two shots? lol i hooked a buddy up one time, he never ran any thing got him some test e he said after a week i dont think this stuff is any good lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 14, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Funny, ain't it?
> 
> My question is... HTF does the OP know this sh!t is 'STRONG' after 2 injects? Really???


 
I agree.  The test prop would be the first to kick in, but not at 100mg twice a week.  I don't think it would be felt that fast let alone at twice a week.  And we can all rule out E or C being felt after only 2 shots.  It makes sense being that the OP only has 6 fucking posts. lol.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Which is like I originally said...  You would be better off just running one of the Enanthate or Cypionate.
> 
> Whats the mg breakdown of the E&C in this sust350 blend?



i'm assuming they're split equally.....DP won't officially release the amounts on the sus350 publicly


also i didn't catch the entire OP that he's saying he's feeling it already.....ya, i would have frontloaded the first week and then it def would be felt!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 14, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm assuming they're split equally.....DP won't officially release the amounts on the sus350 publicly
> 
> 
> also i didn't catch the entire OP that he's saying he's feeling it already.....ya, i would have frontloaded the first week and then it def would be felt!


 
He's just a spammer. I'm in no way saying their gear isn't quality because I have never tried it, but I have heard nothing but good things from RESPECTED members on this board. When will the sponsors stop trying to sucker people into buying their goods by creating an account, posting a couple times and then create a thread talking about how good their gear is.


----------



## brundel (Jun 14, 2011)

Mmm frontloading.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 14, 2011)

that's pretty gnarly brundel...


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is that some Tren with test Brundel?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a shit ton of delish gears whatever it is!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 15, 2011)

brundel said:


> Mmm frontloading.


 
MM MM, Yummy, I'd say a little Tren with Test?


----------



## brundel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sust, mast, tren, lentaron.


----------



## brundel (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a bunch of DP cyp on the way.
I cant wait to run it.
Seems like everyone likes it......Im itching.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 15, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> yes, the amount of prop though is minimal 50mg/ml......even when i was younger and running sust redijects 2x a week was sufficient.....true it's not the best use of the prop, but again the prop is minimal



Ok tell me if I'm wrong, but the fast acting esters are there in Sus to kick start test. This is my understanding. So dosing it every other day to take advantage of the prop is not what it was designed for. Again just stating what my understanding is. I've used Sus before and followed the 1 every 4 rule and always worked out great.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ballgame23 said:


> Ok tell me if I'm wrong, but the fast acting esters are there in Sus to kick start test. This is my understanding. So dosing it every other day to take advantage of the prop is not what it was designed for. Again just stating what my understanding is. I've used Sus before and followed the 1 every 4 rule and always worked out great.



the original concept of sust is to deliver test into your system every couple days for therapeutic reasons, hence the different esters.....now as aas users we realize that stable levels are better instead....the prop is used for us to get into the system quicker and when done consistently within the active life of that ester one can expect quicker buildup in their system of total test


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 15, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the original concept of sust is to deliver test into your system every couple days for therapeutic reasons, hence the different esters.....now as aas users we realize that stable levels are better instead....the prop is used for us to get into the system quicker and when done consistently within the active life of that ester one can expect quicker buildup in their system of total test


 
This.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

I ran sust off and on for 3 years once. Every 3 days was fine for an injection schedule.

Most mid range esters like Iso, Cyp, Enanthate spike blood androgen levels very rapidy. In less than 24 hours.


----------



## JakeRPatrick (Jan 31, 2013)

It is not true that DP sus 350, is test e,c, and prop. Actually , EK has more information on their sus under the bulk section of it.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2013)

One of the guys is taking dp cut mix and saying not getting results at ed injections in ag contest.I heard good reviews on other boards tho.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 1, 2013)

JakeRPatrick said:


> It is not true that DP sus 350, is test e,c, and prop. Actually , EK has more information on their sus under the bulk section of it.



this is new to us reps...thanks for pointing it out...we can't see everything all the time...

i'm assuming it's the same breakdown as the kalpa sus350 then...previously ek had told us it was e,c,p so that's what we went off of...


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 1, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> One of the guys is taking dp cut mix and saying not getting results at ed injections in ag contest.I heard good reviews on other boards tho.



he's either not eating, sleeping/resting, or training or he's expecting something totally different than the actual results (like 30-40lbs ripped mass)...i don't know the post you're referring to, but it's suspect


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 2, 2013)

dp=good


----------



## Asphyx (Feb 10, 2013)

I have tries DP Deca and Test E. And the stuff are great! Too bad that EK dont ship to Sweden


----------

